# Oliveros XL Bold Toro Cigar Review - Steal



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

For the price, I don't think anyone who likes full bodied cigars can go wrong. Great smooth flavor, packs a decent punch. Good burn and excellent...

Read the full review here: Oliveros XL Bold Toro Cigar Review - Steal


----------

